# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  معلومات عن الايس كريم

## ورده محمديه

*معلومات عن الايس كريم







كشفت دراسة جديدة عن سر فعالية الآيس كريم والمثلجات في تحسين مزاج الإنسان .. 





وزيادة شعوره بالسرور والنشوة، بعد أن ثبت أنه ينشط مراكز السرور والسعادة في الدماغ




فقد وجد الباحثون في مركز علوم التصوير العصبي بمعهد الطب النفسي في لندن، 




أن الحلويات المثلجة تثير المناطق الدماغية المسؤولة عن مشاعر السرور والبهجة،




وتؤثر بصورة فورية ومباشرة على أجزاء الدماغ المسيطرة على المزاج.

لـتكبيــر الــصورهـ إضغــط هنــا, حجم الصورهـ قبل التصغيـر1024x768.


ولاحظ هؤلاء بعد إخضاع عدد من المتطوعين لفحوصات دماغية باستخدام تقنية التصوير

لـتكبيــر الــصورهـ إضغــط هنــا, حجم الصورهـ قبل التصغيـر1024x768.



بالرنين المغناطيسي الوظيفي لرؤية المناطق الدماغية النشطة أثناء تناولهم كوب من الآيس كريم 




أن للمثلجات تأثير فوري على الأجزاء التي أظهرت البحوث السابقة أنها تنشط عند استمتاع الإنسان والتي تعرف بمناطق السرور والبهجة 





وأشار العلماء إلى أن تناول المثلجات وخصوصا الآيس كريم، يعتبر من ألذ متع الحياة(صدقوا وياليت بالشكولاتة ) 





كونها ترتبط بذكريات مميزة من مراحل الطفولة وأوقات الإجازات والعطلات وبهجة الصيف والأوقات الجميلة،





منوهين إلى أنها المرة الأولى التي يثبت فيها دور الآيس كريم في تحقيق سعادة الإنسان 
وتنشيط أحاسيس البهجة والفرح لديه.





فوائد كثيرة للآيس كريم ، من أهمها أنه يساعد على تقوية العظام، وحرق الدهون، وتخفيض ضغط الدم العالي، وزيادة النشاط العام للجسم، 




كما أثبت فعاليته في مكافحة سرطان القولون، إلى جانب دوره في تحسين المزاج، وتقليل خطر الإصابة بالجلطات، 
وتقوية المناعة، ومنع تكوّّن حصى الكلى.





أما إذا تطرقنا إلى أحد مضار الآيس كريم * فهو من أحد مسببات الصداع * الذي يعرف بصداع الآيس كريم 
من سمات هذا الصداع اختفاؤه السريع. ومن الأسباب المعروفة لهذه الحالة،تناول الآيس كريم بسرعة أو تجرع 
المشروبات الباردة.






تقبلووو فااائق احترامااتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-20-2011)

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الله صل على محمد وال محمد 
وش هالصووور خيوووهـ من جد تعذذيب  :evil: 
من وين نجيب الايس كريم في هالصبـــح  :sad2: 

على هالسالفه لازم نكثر من اكله على شاان
نحفز شعور الفرح والسرور عندنا .. حجه
ولقيناااها  :toung: 

يسلمو ورده .. ربي يعطيج العافيه
ع الطرح .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين ريلي عن هالكلام 
بس للأسف حلقي ضارب 
والا عندي ايسكريم في الثلاجه
يسلموا على هالمعلومات

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اني احب الاسكريم
بس
؟؟
؟؟
؟؟
السكر وما ادراكِ ما السكر 
خلاني اضرب عنه ومع ذلك ما اقاومه 
اذا شفت اولادي ياكلوه
الحمد لله على كل حال 
تشكري على هذا الموضوع الي يشهي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله .. الله    تعذيب ع الآخــــــــــر*
*صور تشهي ع اكل الآيسكريم حالاً*
*مشكووورة وردة ع المعلوومـآت الحلوة*
*ربي يعطيكِ العـآفيه*
*ماننحرم هالعطآء*
*ودي*

----------


## شجون العباس

*اكثر شي احبه وآكله الآيس كريم*
*شهيتيني والله  عاد اني بس ينراد لي حد يذكرني* 
*مشكووورة  غاليتي وردة ع المعلوومـآت الحلوة
ربي يعطيكِ العـآفيه*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اي والله

أني كل مرة آكل فيها آيس كريم أحس بالراحة النفسية 
والمتعة والاسترخاء 

تسلمي يالغلا على المعلومة الروعة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورين عزيزاتي على التواجد المشرق*
*لا خلا ولا عدم منكم يارب* 

*دمتم بسعادهـ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وي وي بذوووووووب عاد اني مدمنت حلى 

واني اقول لويش اذا زعلانه او معصبه  ..اهدى ..على بالي قلبي طيب ونسى!!  هع ..طلع من اكل الحلى 

طرح حلوووووو

دمتي كما تحبي*

----------


## mooj

تسلللموا ...........

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

